# Any recomendations for a good snow blower.



## exmark kid (Sep 5, 2009)

Hi, im getting tired of shoveling lots of driveways every snow and this summer i have made more then enough to get a good snow blower. The driveways arnt very big but all the lawns i take care of, i also do the drives.. What good snow blowers do you guys recomend. I would only like to spend between 3 and 500 on one. Ive been thinking a bout toros, but i dont want any elecrtic crappy ones. the path size i would like is between 22 and 26in. would you recomend buying used or new. thanks drew.

Also, the average snow is between 5 and 8in, and we get probly 3 or 4 of these storms a year.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

The hardest part of the driveway to clear is the end when the street plow clears the street. That snow can be packed and hard or frozen. It is really tuff on a single stage blower. You would be best with a 2 stage. Most name brands are very good but I don't think you will find a new one in your price range.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Buy one of the single stage Toros. You should spend between $500-800 depending on model. We use these exclusively and they can handle the snow, even end of drive snow. Keep some spare belts around just in case you break one. You should also know how to put it on so you don't waste time during a snow storm. If this is your bread and butter don't chince out!


----------



## nightandday (Aug 28, 2009)

two cycle toro ibelieve the mod is a cr3650 I have 3 of these little guys/ girls and would not recomend any others. Pick it up out of your truck by yourself it is under 60lbs i think and it even has a handle. they use a rubber flap wheel and these will where out but that is small price to pay for a machine of this nature. PS no lie i cleared an entire driveway out with this blower before my friend was able to get his blower on tracks off the truck. LOL


----------



## exmark kid (Sep 5, 2009)

ok thanks for the info. and srry about listing my price reange so low. i did some research after posting and saw most new ones are in the 7 to 1200+ range. what do you think about a mtd. a guy i know has one and loves it.


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

Never used an MTD. I have a Poulan Pro, 8.5hp 27" and it does very well. For a tiny bit more they can be had with trigger "power steering" if you so choose.


----------



## wild bill (Feb 10, 2007)

*blower*

an older ahrens would make a nice blower .if you are closer my ole man has one for sale if any body was interested $150.00 picked up runs good look in the used plow and truck equipment forum under 02/08/09 arens snow blower.


----------



## nightandday (Aug 28, 2009)

I Had a MTD Blower at one time and I felt the weight of the machine was high in comparison. If you plan on doing this for profit youll need to be proficient that is why I recomended the two cycle over the big guys. I have been in commercial plowing for over 12 years and practice what I preach a 60 lb blower that can shoot snow over 25' is unsurpassed by any other machine I believe. last year NJs first storm was 3" of sleet followed by rain followed by 15 degrees that night. push pup blowers cleared all of it right to bare ground. If you see the larger lawn care outfits you will see they have as many as 50 to eaven 70 I saw at a local Tru Green shop 1 for every man on sidwalks reguardless of the amount of snow. I have a $3500 Honda track machine that we prep every fall just for the big storm but never use it after buying the toro. PS I know Honda makes the Two cycle also but it is probably more expensive.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Around here the old model Toro's have come way down in price. I have no idea why. I bought one last week in the box for $549 Canadian. It was the CCR2450. We already have 2 of them and I bought a third to put in my truck. We also run 2 of the 2 stage machines and yes they do get used most nights. Most nights the 2 sidewalk guys take 2 single stage and 1 two stage.


----------



## dieselpusher (Nov 29, 2006)

i had a few mtds back in the day and hated them

id go with a honda or toro


----------



## Premier (Nov 20, 2007)

toro is my recomendation


----------



## exmark kid (Sep 5, 2009)

ok guys im thinking i will probly go with a toro. sorry for metionong mtds, i thought they were 2 stage. so what model toro's would you guys recomend. and if you could, would you please list the price. again, they will be used to clear 10-15 small driveways every snow> thanks for all the help.


----------



## Schuley (Jul 22, 2009)

I clear probably 30 every storm with 2 toro single stagers, wouldn't use anything but them. Light, easy to throw in the back of a truck, and they toss snow darn near 30 feet. Not much effort to push along because they pull themselves with the rubber flap. Used one 6 years before I needed to replace anything. And when I did, it only cost $100 to fix... Toro all the way!


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

I did the whole mtd two stage thing....

It don't work man.

Get a single stage toro like some of the guys are saying...otherwise your looking at 1500+ for a good two stage snowthrower. The MTD ones will break shear pins everyother sidewalk and are ******** heavy.

2 Stages also will not clear 1 or 2 inches..they need a least 3 or so. A good single stage can clean a dusting up to 8 or so inches.

My honest opinion is that snow blowing is not the way to get it done.


----------



## exmark kid (Sep 5, 2009)

ok im thinking i will get a toro, but can someone please list some models that are recomeded so i can start looking around. oh and for the guy who said snowblowing isnt his way of clearing snow, what would it be. im only 14 so plowing with a truck isnt a option yet. i can shovel, but that gets old real quickly, and i can plow with a atv, but i spend more time screwing with all the controls and what not, and just waist my time and money with gas. so im thinking i will try a blower for a year, and just see how it goes, then next year ill go with the atv unless i get some nice sized private drives this year.... Thanks for all of your help though!!! It really helps a kid tring to earn a few bucks.payup
Drew.


----------



## jkitterman (Jan 28, 2004)

Starting by looking at Toro's website in the snowblower section. You can try your local dealer to see what models they have in stock.


----------



## lawnboy11 (Aug 22, 2000)

Schuley;802179 said:


> I clear probably 30 every storm with 2 toro single stagers, wouldn't use anything but them. Light, easy to throw in the back of a truck, and they toss snow darn near 30 feet. Not much effort to push along because they pull themselves with the rubber flap. Used one 6 years before I needed to replace anything. And when I did, it only cost $100 to fix... Toro all the way!


I also do 30 a storm with snowblowers- toros are great- have 2 snow commanders and the honda 5hp single is great too.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

I've got a Toro S-200 and absolutely love it. Last year at one point I was pushing through pure-slush and it was shooting it out like there wasn't anything to it.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

*best blowers*

i think a two stage is a little over the top, i have never seen a serious reason for them if you stay on top of your snow shovelling, i have a older johndeere, two stroke single stage that works great i originally paid $450 for it, i wish they still made them, also there is a yard machine single stage listed at northerntool.com. toro makes a great machine also, can be found at a home depot near you for around $500-$700 depending if you get the electric start function or not, something to keep in mind, no matter what you get, chances are you are going to have to go over some areas with a shovel after, and a word of advice, when you are using your single stage blower on big drifts, don't go straight in to the pile, take it down in layers, those machines aren't made to handle 1-2 foot drifts


----------



## Exact Services (Oct 11, 2008)

Last winter was my first season doing snow commercially. I have 3 different Toro singles. Look @ my sig. I felt compelled to get the Honda 1132 track drive. The first few days of heavy snow I had felt that I wasted $3k on the Honda. When snow conditions changed I was glad I bought the 2-stage.

The single stage machines do really well in fresh untracked snow. If you are just starting out and doing residential you can do well with just a single stage blower. But they really struggle in heavy packed powder such as snow that has been shoveled off a roof.

The big Honda really comes into play when you need to grind through a plow berm or huge snow pile the low baller roof shovelers left for the occupant in their front door. The continuously variable forward and reverse control is unmatched. If I was to get another Honda 2-stage it would be the wheel drive 928 since it has a faster wheel speed. I'm also inclined to get the Honda 4 stroke single stage but I think the Quick Shoot Toros have an advantage.

The fly in the ointment with the older Toros is the Tecumseh engines that went out of business last year. Toro discounted the 40 pound Powerlite which is the last snow thrower I would sell [if I got out of the snow biz] even if it has a Tecumseh Snow king 2-stoke. Unless your disabled this is a great snow thrower to use on roofs and not terribly difficult to carry up a ladder or steep stairs to clear decks etc. In fact if your account driveways are small you can get away just using this small unit. The operational draw back to the Toro is the fact that the auger starts spinning when you pull the start rope. There is no engagement lever. This might be a reason it is no longer a current production model.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Exact Services;828565 said:


> Last winter was my first season doing snow commercially. I have 3 different Toro singles. Look @ my sig. I felt compelled to get the Honda 1132 track drive. The first few days of heavy snow I had felt that I wasted $3k on the Honda. When snow conditions changed I was glad I bought the 2-stage.
> 
> The single stage machines do really well in fresh untracked snow. If you are just starting out and doing residential you can do well with just a single stage blower. But they really struggle in heavy packed powder such as snow that has been shoveled off a roof.
> 
> ...


Too many missing fingers and hands!! :laughing:


----------



## AC2717 (Jun 20, 2009)

Only thing I run with are Ariens for snow, but not the ones you see at Home Depot or Lowe's
buy commercial grade at a power equipment store or a garden center. When they made a deal with Home Depot to sell their product they also made a deal with the power equipment guys not to sell the same product, while models numbers might be the same the are not the same when it comes to augers gear boxes, axels, etc..., All the important parts, and also the reason why, in this area, you can buy a 8 horse in Home Depot for Under $1,000 but at a power equipment store it could be up near $1500. Trust me worth the Money. I have a 1976 Ariens 5 horse that wont die and a 1996 ST824 that I paid $1,600 for with all the upgrades, and it has more than paid me back, only things to fix: shoes, belts and shear pins. All easy to find!


----------

